# mexican beaded lizard



## chase pets n reps (Sep 29, 2008)

i have a mexican beaded lizard for sale c.b.11 feeding well £425 
also i have a spectacled caiman cf 10 approx 18" taking mice £225 
for more info or pics please email


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Is the beaded lizard male or female?

Jay


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I would love a beaded - such a shame they are dwa


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Is the beaded lizard male or female?
> 
> Jay


I think it's unsexed it's a late 2011 baby


----------



## chase pets n reps (Sep 29, 2008)

*beadeds*

from the experience i have with these wonderfull lizards i would say it is looking female due to head shape and size


----------



## chase pets n reps (Sep 29, 2008)

chase pets n reps said:


> from the experience i have with these wonderfull lizards i would say it is looking female due to head shape and size


i also have a male available but he is not at the shop if any one is interested


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

chase pets n reps said:


> i also have a male available but he is not at the shop if any one is interested


Hi 

How much is the male and how old is he?

Neil


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it's the same price and age as the poss female


----------



## chase pets n reps (Sep 29, 2008)

*beadeds*

yes it is the same age as the one in the shop could do a deal if you wanted the pair


----------

